# Dom2123 2018 Lawn project



## Dom2123 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Lawn fanatics.

I' m posting a little bit of my new passion for my lawn in our new house. My girlfriend and i, bought the house in May 2016, and when we moved in, the lawn was in terrible shape. The house was built in 1959 and i think it was the original lawn, loll. Last year i discovered the Youtube channel of the lawn care nut, and i loved it. since i've been following the channels of Ryan Knorr, Grass Daddy and Connor Ward, who really inspired me, for my backyard reno. 
In Quebec, we had a terrible winter and i was impatient to star my project.
So i decided to share my project with you guys and also share some information with lawn care.

So first, on May 2nd i did some levelling with sand and i put down seeds covered with a thin layer of peat moss.

LET'S HOPE FOR THE BEST!!!!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Dom2123 (Nov 1, 2017)

This morning a bit of watering, and it grow!!!

I do irrigate twice a day for about 15 min each time


----------



## heynowscott (May 16, 2018)

This looks awesome. I am in southern louisiana, my lawn was just mutilated by my plumber (can't blame him too bad) i need to grow some grass down here. Should I level with sand and top soil, plant seed? any seed suggestions for such a hot and humid climate?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@heynowscott I think it would be best to ask in the Warm season folder. I dont know what grows from seed in the warm season. In the cool season (~north of the Mason-Dixon line), we would use Ryegrass for a quick lawn, but It wont survive in the south.


----------



## Dom2123 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi @heynowscott i think you should check the warm season grass section of the forum, for your location. Cause i did use a blend of *** and PRG on my lawn. Back here we do have pretty harsh winters with cold temperatures and a lot of snow 

Pretty happy so far with the results in 15 days, but now i have a issue with weeds, especially Dendelions. The biggest problem is, that back here in some Canadian provinces, wee cannot use chemicals like Killex on our Lawn. so does anyone have a plan B for mee???


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Dom2123 said:


> Pretty happy so far with the results in 15 days, but now i have a issue with weeds, especially Dendelions. The biggest problem is, that back here in some Canadian provinces, wee cannot use chemicals like Killex on our Lawn. so does anyone have a plan B for mee???


Plan B: Scotts eco-sense Weed-B-Gon is actually pretty effective against dandelions.

Plan C: seedworldusa.com ships to Canada.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Plan D - Hand pull them


----------



## Dom2123 (Nov 1, 2017)

@@Sinclair I went with plan C but ordered from lawnproducts.ca
It as done a great job on my front lawn.


----------

